# Suggestions for grooming my Malti-Poo.



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got a maltipoo from a couple and had to shave her down due to quite a few mats. It was her first time with clippers and she had a Super nice fluffy coat that was about 6+" long. It's a choppy cut with it longer on the legs right now. She's terrified of the clippers.. The last photo is a before.... 

I do plan to keep her fairly long and have the tools to do so. But not sure if she could pull off a clean face or What... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm struggling with that to do with mine too. I tried to shave her face once and that didn't work at all. She looked ridiculous. It would only work if they have a poodle face, but mine has a maltese face.

I've been going with the maltese shortcut, but I let it grow out in winter to keep her warm. I try to keep her face shorter than what's shown on that site, because I don't like that mustachy look, but not so short that it looks silly. I always struggle with her face though, I don't really know what to do with it.

Would love to see what you end up doing


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a cute pup!  I like the short cut on the link. I have Schnauzer/Poodles though ... and I do their own cuts in however I feel they look good.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

So about 75% done with her haircut. Not perfect but for never being messed with that way she is starting to tolerate it. She did a lot better the second session. I'm sure she was relieved to be leas matted. Now she grabs her brush and brings it to me to brush her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Awww she looks so cute  Looks like she's got more of a poodle face too, so she can get away with the shaved face without looking silly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable! I love it!  She looks like a Poodle!


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! She's a sweetheart. She has the poodle build with a touch more Maltese hair. She gets fluffy bit her top knot prefers to part then stand up haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Jan Re said:


> Great post! Let me just add one thing, it is important that you have all the necessary supplies before you do the grooming. Make sure you have all you need to clean the ears, eyes, hair, nails and teeth. What you do you think is for the second step?


No worries, I groom part time on the side so have all the supplies and know What I'm doing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoliRavioli (Jul 20, 2013)

Awhhh so cuteee!!!! I love it


----------

